# [Root] Blackberry Playbook A Good Candidate For Android?



## multiuimod7 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey Guys! Wondering with the drop of price of the BBPlaybook if developers would be willing to develop a kernel for the BBP. I might be able to supply some developers with a couple of devices but no guarantee. Post your comments here!


----------

